
Ask HN: For those that are developers what are your favorite brands/products? - brandonlipman
Specifically, what products&#x2F;services leave you feeling delighted. Also, what about those products&#x2F;services is most delightful?
======
mtmail
LEGO. I'd say on average developers/engineers like LEGO more than non
developers.

I'm a sucker for furniture that I can take apart and put together again.
There's German brand
([http://www.floetotto.de/en/products/profilsystem/](http://www.floetotto.de/en/products/profilsystem/))
who make the same product line since 30+ years. Impressive resell value on
ebay, I bought 20 year old spare parts. Same for
[http://baltonliving.de/baltonbroschuere_e.pdf](http://baltonliving.de/baltonbroschuere_e.pdf)
and some product lines of IKEA (less durable). Maybe it's the adult version of
LEGO?

------
hacknat
Linux, docker, emacs, GCC, golang, PostgreSQL. They are the best in class
tools, making me much more productive and interested in software than any paid
product ever could. They are free, as in beer.

------
blabla_blublu
I love Airbnb - simple, straightforward and easy to use. Their app on the iPad
needs some work though, but other than that their design is quite simple and
easy to follow. Their customer support is awesome - the other day I had asked
my renter to check if there was a key and she didn't find any. A few weeks
later, when she found it, airbnb immediately reached out to me to let me know
something was up.

------
brandonlipman
Thanks the the initial feedback. Let me clarify one thing. I am more
interested in the services/tools that you use as developers during the
development process. I'm just trying to get an idea of what companies/brands
are doing a good job at capturing the developer community.

~~~
lgieron
Most of the good stuff is free. The only paid for software I'm using is
Sublime.

~~~
lgieron
Sorry, forgot about Total Commander.

------
kat
Resharper (plugin for Visual Studio), I barely know how to use it, but it
already makes me miles more productive with VS

------
ratfacemcgee
Warhammer (both 40k and AoS). I'm literally powerless against it.

------
fiftyacorn
beer - most types and brands

------
coderKen
As a front end engineer, I fell in love with Slack first time I used it. The
UI is well crafted. Those buttons & their states...

------
anon987
I love how Ask HN has turned into a place to take surveys.

~~~
mtmail
In the last day you have complained about HN four times. I'd prefer to read
real answers over snarky comments. 'Ask HN' was always a mix of good and
bad/weird questions.

